# Homelite Trimlite wont run beyond the choke setting



## Corky (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Homelite Trimlite weed trimmer Model # UT 20706, it was running perfectly until I got some grass tangled in it and it stalled. Now I can only get it to run on the choke mode, I removed the primer bulb and seen that it is getting gas, I also removed the muffler and cleaned out the flame arrestor. 
I have done nothing to the air mix, what is my problem???


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carburator needs a cleaning/overhaul kit. When the engine only runs on choke, usually means there is a fuel restriction in the carb or the diaphram is bad. You tube has great videos on how to do this. It is hard to say if it stalled due to the grass or if it was due to a carb issue.


----------

